# Match Lighting Trick Shot



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Hi fellas i managed to hit three match heads full on today from 18feet but none of them lit  Do i need to use special matches ? thanks phil.


----------



## LVO (Sep 25, 2011)

Need to be Strike Anywhere matches. Ones with the white tip. Good shooting!!


----------



## ebooks886 (May 27, 2011)

Phil, I know hawk2009 tried repeatedly with swan vestas without success, he eventually had to order a load from America as their strike anywhere matches are easier to light with a slingshot than ours!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Even the standard strike anywhere matches are pretty wimpy these days. I think Bill Hays used some special matches. Have a look at his threads on striking matches to get some hints. Also, there are videos on Youtube for making strike anywhere matches ... basically just use sandpaper to take material from the striking strip and glue that to the head of the match ... do it a couple of times ... check Youtube. If you treat your matches that way, you can make them much easier to strike. Alas, Bill has not been active the last little while, or you could just ask him. Might be worth a PM in any case.

Cheers ........ Charles


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

LVO said:


> Need to be Strike Anywhere matches. Ones with the white tip. Good shooting!!


Thanks fella


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

ebooks886 said:


> Phil, I know hawk2009 tried repeatedly with swan vestas without success, he eventually had to order a load from America as their strike anywhere matches are easier to light with a slingshot than ours!


Dam i new there was some thing wrong well i know now why they did not light thanks fella


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Charles said:


> Even the standard strike anywhere matches are pretty wimpy these days. I think Bill Hays used some special matches. Have a look at his threads on striking matches to get some hints. Also, there are videos on Youtube for making strike anywhere matches ... basically just use sandpaper to take material from the striking strip and glue that to the head of the match ... do it a couple of times ... check Youtube. If you treat your matches that way, you can make them much easier to strike. Alas, Bill has not been active the last little while, or you could just ask him. Might be worth a PM in any case.
> 
> Cheers ........ Charles


Thanks for the info Charles i will take a look at that


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

I lit em with just plain old green tip diamond matches. You gotta barely skim the head. Slower is better. Fast just knocks the head off


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

pop shot said:


> I lit em with just plain old green tip diamond matches. You gotta barely skim the head. Slower is better. Fast just knocks the head off


Cheers i will give it a try


----------

